# Paul Wilbur -Jewish Roots video



## Skyking (Aug 10, 2013)

Paul Wilbur at Christ the Redeemer Church
Jewish Roots
July 21, 2013

Yashua/jesus

Son of God
Son of David
King of Israel
King of the Jews

This is a powerful testimony to both camps,{messianic and christians }  as to who this messiah truly is
Paul Wilbur - Jewish Roots

http://vimeo.com/70737993

HOLY HOLY HOLY PAUL WILBUR
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NdkJYJyCk0U


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 11, 2013)

That's easy for Paul to say, his Father's Jewish. Just kidding as our Heavenly Father is too.
Christianity started out as a Jewish religion and has become a mostly Gentile religion. 
God didn't reject his people and will save the Remnant of converted Jews.
Romans 11:1 I ask then: Did God reject his people? By no means! I am an Israelite myself, a descendant of Abraham, from the tribe of Benjamin.
Romans 9:27 Isaiah cries out concerning Israel: "Though the number of the Israelites be like the sand by the sea, only the remnant will be saved.
It's important to understand Christianity's Jewish roots although Gentiles don't have to act like Jews and Jews don't have to act like Gentiles.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 11, 2013)

Skyking said:


> Paul Wilbur at Christ the Redeemer Church
> Jewish Roots
> July 21, 2013
> 
> ...



I couldn't watch the video, my computer wouldn't load it up.
Do you belong to a Church or following with more Jewish roots than most Christian Churches?


----------



## Skyking (Aug 11, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I couldn't watch the video, my computer wouldn't load it up.
> Do you belong to a Church or following with more Jewish roots than most Christian Churches?



well,our family came out of mainstream religion over 7 yrs ago and never looked back we're just believers in all of scripture and observe the sabbath on the 7th day and we do the feast per Lev 23 and even if it was really hard we adhere to the dietary instructions and basicly gave up mans traditions in favor of the Fathers instructions and it's been quite a ride.He sent us out of the country for 3 1/2 yrs and we lost a lot of friends and family along the way. We sought truth and with truth comes about change.So that;s a short  version and thanks for asking. I do have more study links with audios if that might help.


----------



## hobbs27 (Aug 11, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> That's easy for Paul to say, his Father's Jewish. Just kidding as our Heavenly Father is too.



God is not a Jew. Jesus came here as God in the flesh and wore a Hebrew flesh, but God is a spirit.



> Christianity started out as a Jewish religion and has become a mostly Gentile religion.



 Christianity replaced Judaism...God made the change.




> God didn't reject his people and will save the Remnant of converted Jews.
> Romans 11:1 I ask then: Did God reject his people? By no means! I am an Israelite myself, a descendant of Abraham, from the tribe of Benjamin.
> Romans 9:27 Isaiah cries out concerning Israel: "Though the number of the Israelites be like the sand by the sea, only the remnant will be saved.
> It's important to understand Christianity's Jewish roots although Gentiles don't have to act like Jews and Jews don't have to act like Gentiles.



The scripture above was written before Gods judgement came on Israel, in 70 AD where He sent in the Romans and destroyed the temple...why don't modern Jews sacrifice animals anymore? Because they haven't had a temple since 70AD...not only was it destroyed where not one stone was left unturned as Jesus told his disciples in MT 24. But part of the foundation was plowed up so no one really knows exactly where it sat..which is important to the Jews.

 If you truly study it, you will find that no Jew today can make a blood link back to Abraham...most of the people we call Jews are actually Europeans that converted to Judasim many years ago...The Samaritans spoken of in the NT have a clearer link to Abraham than any of the Jews today...and Even in Jesus time it was considered a miracle that Mary was able to trace her lineage back to David.

 Im sure some will come on and dispute this but look into it yourself, it makes a good study.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 11, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> God is not a Jew. Jesus came here as God in the flesh and wore a Hebrew flesh, but God is a spirit.



Correct, I get that mixed up sometimes.
Maybe the Jews weren't chosen in a good way but chosen in a bad way. God knew they would abandon him, correction Jesus, so he pre-chose them to be the cursed nation.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 11, 2013)

hobbs27 said:


> If you truly study it, you will find that no Jew today can make a blood link back to Abraham...most of the people we call Jews are actually Europeans that converted to Judasim many years ago...The Samaritans spoken of in the NT have a clearer link to Abraham than any of the Jews today...and Even in Jesus time it was considered a miracle that Mary was able to trace her lineage back to David.
> Im sure some will come on and dispute this but look into it yourself, it makes a good study.



I don't know enough about it to dispute it. What is the importance one way or the other as to all that Jewish lineage stuff? I know it was important in the Old Testament but why did it continue in the New Testament with Paul? He made a big deal about it to the Galatians. Being a Jew or being a Gentile is from God. I can't be a Jew and a Jew can't be a Gentile nor should we try.
It's almost like some Christians want Jews to be Gentiles.
We all just need to be Christians.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 11, 2013)

I guess we'll have to leave the Jewish Remnants up to God. He might wait for the rapture to gather them up. 
I agree it is interesting how would someone know they are of the lineage of Abraham?


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Skyking said:


> ... we're just believers in all of scripture and observe the sabbath on the 7th day and we do the feast per Lev 23 and even if it was really hard we adhere to the dietary instructions ...



Does "all of scripture" include Acts 15?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 12, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Does "all of scripture" include Acts 15?



Did you read all of Acts 15?

Acts 15:19-22 "Wherefore my sentence is, that we trouble not them, which from among the Gentiles are turned to God: But that we write unto them, that they abstain from pollutions of idols, and from fornication, and from things strangled, and from blood. For Moses of old time hath in every city them that preach him, being read in the synagogues every sabbath day. Then pleased it the apostles and elders, with the whole church, to send chosen men of their own company to Antioch with Paul and Barnabas; namely, Judas surnamed Barsabas, and Silas, chief men among the brethren."

Why place an unbearable yoke on the Gentiles with these rules and reading scriptures in Synagogues every Sabbath?


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 12, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> Did you read all of Acts 15?



Yes.  Why do you ask?


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 12, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Yes.  Why do you ask?



I was hoping for input to my question. I often get confused why God lifted the yoke of the Torah from us only to burden us with other rules and commandments.


----------



## Skyking (Aug 12, 2013)

Artfuldodger said:


> I was hoping for input to my question. I often get confused why God lifted the yoke of the Torah from us only to burden us with other rules and commandments.



He has never lifted Torah nor will he ever ...torah or instructions ,teachings will always be relevent ,just mans understanding of them is off.The idea of changing to meet mans needs and not the Fathers .
Mt 28
28 “Come to me, all you who are weary and burdened, and I will give you rest. 29 Take my yoke upon you and learn from me, for I am gentle and humble in heart, and you will find rest for your souls. 30 For my yoke is easy and my burden is light
Jn 8 
25 Then they said to Him, “Who are You?”

And Jesus said to them, “Just what I have been saying to you from the beginning. 26 I have many things to say and to judge concerning you, but He who sent Me is true; and I speak to the world those things which I heard from Him.”

27 They did not understand that He spoke to them of the Father.

28 Then Jesus said to them, “When you lift up the Son of Man, then you will know that I am He, and that I do nothing of Myself; but as My Father taught Me, I speak these things. 29 And He who sent Me is with Me. The Father has not left Me alone, for I always do those things that please Him.” 30 As He spoke these words, many believed in Him.

so in reading this we can know for sure the son only spoke and walked in the ways of the Father and that would most assuradly be Torah
his torah is a delight and very easy to keep


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 12, 2013)

That might explain my question about why would God get rid of the Torah only to give us New Covenant commandments.
Do you see any difference from my covenant with God and your covenant with God?


----------



## Skyking (Aug 16, 2013)

sorry ,meant to post at *Yoke of Torah removed only to add a new one?*

check it out


----------



## Skyking (Aug 25, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> Does "all of scripture" include Acts 15?



I thought you might like to see this one 


Acts 15 - Obedience or Legalism?

http://119ministries.com/videoteach...79-a344-e8e80ad6089c&parentnavigationid=28668


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 25, 2013)

Skyking said:


> I thought you might like to see this one
> 
> 
> Acts 15 - Obedience or Legalism?
> ...



I watched it two weeks ago.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Aug 25, 2013)

I haven't but would bet Jesus would like for us to be obedient to God. This is a far cry from the way the Pharisees were acting. They were so much into religion, they had forgot what they were into it for.
I like "Holiness isn't Legalism." Grace isn't an excuse for obedience or love.


----------



## Skyking (Aug 26, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> I watched it two weeks ago.



What did you think , good teaching or ...... ?


----------



## centerpin fan (Aug 26, 2013)

Skyking said:


> What did you think , good teaching or ...... ?



I think they're wrong.


----------



## Skyking (Aug 26, 2013)

centerpin fan said:


> I think they're wrong.



Fair enough .


----------



## Lowjack (Sep 1, 2013)

19"Whoever then annuls one of the least of these commandments, and teaches others to do the same, shall be called least in the kingdom of heaven; but whoever keeps and teaches them, he shall be called great in the kingdom of heaven. 20"For I say to you that unless your righteousness surpasses that of the scribes and Pharisees, you will not enter the kingdom of heaven


----------

